# Hey looking for a Halo 2 GFX Mod



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

OK So I posted earlier about Halo 2 not running right. I was able to get it to run at 60FPS average. (I just fine tuned my system you know defrag cleaning the dust, cleaning out junk files that kind of stuff)

1 I was able to find a mod that put in Bloom and WOW the game looked truly AMAZING. I have Halo 2 now and now I want it to look better. It is a good game great story line terrific game play. But I just want to make the game better. 

The question I have is. Is there a HDR mod or some other graphics mod for Halo 2 PC. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Halo 2 Mods, Halo 2 Maps, Halo 2 Downloads


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

I searched the site got a couple of mods. But none of them help make halo 2 look better graphics wise. Does any one know any graphics mods. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is what I used way back in the day: 2nd Generation - Halomods Community Portal

My original xbox hasn't been out of storage in years...


----------

